# agent 007



## Encolpius

Hello, it is very difficult to find out the *pronunciation *of 007 in different languages. How do you pronounce 007? Is English the only language using *[double oh seven]* and not *zero-zero-seven*? The most exotic languages the happier I'm going to be.  Thanks. 

*Hungarian: *a 007-es ügynök ["nulla-nulla-hetes" i.e.: zero-zero-seven]


----------



## CyrusSH

Persian: dosefr haft


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

agent nula nula sedm


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks, guys. 
So you use something similar to English in Persian.... [two-zero-seven]. Interesting.


----------



## Wolverine9

CyrusSH said:


> Persian: dosefr haft



Couldn't this mean 207 instead of 007?


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Πράκτορας μηδέν-μηδέν-επτά/εφτά»* [ˈpraktoɾas miˈðen miˈðen eˈpta] & [ˈpraktoɾas miˈðen miˈðen eˈfta] (the latter with the spirantization of /p/ > /f/ is colloquialism) --> _agent zero zero seven_.

Some etymology:
*«Πράκτορας»* [ˈpraktoɾas] (masc. & fem.) --> _agent_ < Classical 3rd declension deverbal noun *«πρᾱ́κτωρ» prā́ktōr* (masc. nom. sing.), *«πράκτορος» prắktŏrŏs* (masc. gen. sing.) --> _executor, avenger, exactor, tax official_ < Classical v. *«πρᾱ́σσω» prā́ssō* (Attic *«πρᾱ́ττω» prā́ttō*, MoGr *«πράττω»* [ˈprato]) --> _(trans.) to finish, accomplish, do, exact, (intr.) to come to an end, succeed, act_ (PIE *per(h₂)- _to go through, cross_ cf Skt. पिपर्ति (píparti), _to bring over/to_, Av. frā- _to cross_, Lat. portāre, Proto-Germanic *faraną > Ger. fahren, Eng. fare, Dt. varen).


----------



## CyrusSH

Wolverine9 said:


> Couldn't this mean 207 instead of 007?



When we use "dosefr" as a compond word, it means "00", not "20".


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _agent zero zero set_
Spanish: _agente cero cero siete_


----------



## merquiades

Français-  Agent double-zéro sept


----------



## Encolpius

ohhhh You use double-zéro in French, too. interesting! I didn't expect it. Thank you!

*Russian *Агент 007 - [əˈɡʲɛnt nolʲ-nolʲ-sʲemʲ] [zero-zero-seven]


----------



## Armas

Finnish: _Agentti nolla-nolla-seitsemän_ (zero-zero-seven) or _nolla-nolla-seiska_ (_seiska_ meaning "the number seven").


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting you can use seiska, I think you cannot use it in Czech, although they have the same term...


----------



## tynatz

double zero seven
in my lanuage (Tagalog) dalawang zero pito.


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> Interesting you can use seiska, I think you cannot use it in Czech, although they have the same term...


It is possible to use "sedmička" (= the number seven; sedm = seven) in Czech (esp. in vocative).

_Nula-nula-sedmičko, ...

Daniel Craig alias nula-nula-sedmička ..._


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you, bibax, interesting comment, I was not sure about it.


----------



## DearPrudence

merquiades said:


> Français-  Agent double-zéro sept





Encolpius said:


> ohhhh You use double-zéro in French, too. interesting! I didn't expect it. Thank you!


In *French*, I've always heard "*agent zéro-zéro-sept*"


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*סוכן אפס-אפס-שבע* (agent zero-zero-seven)


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

In Polish, we say:
zero zero siedem.

I'm not sure if we use the word "agent" in front of it, though (you may want to wait for someone else to confirm that).


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks, Thomas.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello everyone  

In Italian: Agente zero zero sette  [a'dʒɛnte/'dzɛro/'dzɛro/'_sette_]


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
агент ноль ноль семь /aguent nol' nol' sem'/


----------



## mataripis

Agent has no equivalent in Tagalog. But for spy- tiktik or Tagamatyag. Zero in Tagalog now i remember is Buta' so 00 is pronounced as magkasunod na Buta' and seven is Pito (h). Agent 007 is Tagamatyag  oo at Pito.I use the term oo (yes) instead magkasunod na buta'.


----------



## SuperXW

In Hong Kong, although 零零七 ("zero zero seven" in Chinese) is well-understood, another "translation" of this character is 鐵金剛.

鐵 means "iron", 金剛 is a term used to name diamonds, or Buddhist or Hindu warrior lords, or King Kong. Sorry to say that, but 鐵金剛 was the lamest translation I've ever heard...


----------



## MyriadLeaves

In Danish: Nul nul syv ("Zero zero seven").


----------



## Radioh

Không không bảy(zero zero seven). But I think that "double oh seven" sounds more beautiful. I just like the "double oh" part.


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch: nul nul zeven


----------



## ger4

German: _null null sieben_ 
--> an expression like *_Doppel-Null_ isn't used


----------

